# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Hair replacement in Dallas Texas

## Tee33

Hey Guys,

New to Bald truth forum. Im in search of recommendations for a reputable place in dallas that performs non surgical hair replacement options such as hair systems. Ive visited a few per googles recommendations but wonder if there are any hidden gems. Any info would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks again

----------

